# sex after loss



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello

Not sure if thi sis the best place to ask this, but I will anyway.

We lost our beautiful baby daughter last week, stillbirth, and are obviously devastated. 

We want to try again for a little brother or sister for Matilda, sooner rather than later. We had an emergency cessarian and once the results come back and as long as nothing indicates not being able to carry to term, when do you think the best time to try again is? 

We are not holding our breath on a natural miracle (wold be lovely of course) but we'd like to resume sexual relations at some point in the near future, then go for FET.

My bleeding has already stopped and my scar is healing nicely, can you advise on when would be alright to resume sex and when would be alright to start our FET?

Thanks 

Wendy


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I am so sorry Hun  what an awful time you have been through.

It's something that you would really need to discuss with your consultant properly. However, I would say it's ok to resume sex after about six weeks, and they used to say to leave it two years after a section to try again for a baby, but a consultant at my unit said that we are seeing women coming back to have another baby the following year, and are ok. I would say though to wait ideally at least 7 or 8 months before trying, but do talk to your consultant when you have your follow up appointment,

once again, I'm so sorry,

thinking of you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

That seems like forever! 

We're seeing the Scarborough consultant this week, (Leeds consultant in a few weeks) so hopefully he'll have some answers for us. Thanks for your thoughts, I keep swinging between being really positive and wanting to 'get on' and not wanting to do anything but lay in bed sobbing.

Another quick question, my bleeding had stopped but has suddenly started again overnight, like a heavy period. I've been more active yesterday, a lot more walking about. Is it just that? I have no pain or anything, it just took me by surprise.

Thanks

Wendy
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

yes, it'll be due to you being more active. You will find it will come and go And may last for 6-8 weeks, so don't worry if you think it's stopped and then it starts again,

take care,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

